# NYC Uber Driver Shares Tax Docs, Says He Only Took Home $10K in 2015



## RoboMcUber (Mar 26, 2016)

http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/Uber-Driver-Makes-Tax-Returns-Public-376117981.html


----------

